# Wards Orange Crush (Lemon Crush) Bottle



## DeeDee86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi,

   I'm new at this stuff..We found a bottle under our house last week.  It's a Ward's Orange Crush Bottle, It says Orange Crush on one side, and it says Ward's Lemon Crush on the other side.  Its in great shape.  Would like to find out more about it, if anyone can help me, I'd sure appreciate it.


----------



## capsoda (Jul 5, 2006)

Hey Donna, They are fairly common bottles. Crush had several flavors. 

 Here is a link to a little history and you can Google up alot more.

http://www.metnews.com/articles/2006/reminiscing052506.htm


----------



## bubbas dad (Jul 5, 2006)

how about a picture of the whole bottle, it looks like it's in great shape. if i remember right it dates from around 1919-1923, somewhere in there. i've been trying to add one of these to my collection for awhile now. if you wish to sell it please let me know.
 here's a link to a web site with alot of orange crush  
 . http://www.ambercrush.thesodafizz.com/


----------



## DeeDee86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Heres a pic or the whole bottle.


----------



## DeeDee86 (Jul 5, 2006)

HErs the other side of the bottle


----------



## bubbas dad (Jul 5, 2006)

thats a very nice bottle. it should display well in your collection.


----------



## DeeDee86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi again,
    Thats the thing, I don't have a collection, and people want to buy it, but I haven't a clue, as to what it is worth.  I got an email from Cecil Munsey, and he said it is somewhat rare, and then another gentleman tells me its common, I'm so confused, LOL


----------



## capsoda (Jul 5, 2006)

They Are not as common as the amber and clear crush bottles but there have been many dug in my area.  If  the ones my wife and I dug weren't absolutly perfect we threw them back.

 I have no intrest in crush bottles and sold them at the local flea market for 15 bucks. Collectors seem more interested in the lemon or lime than the more common orange. I never could get more than 5 bucks for the orange.


----------



## madman (Jul 6, 2006)

sweet crush  man thanks for sharing mike


----------

